# Front Side Frame Bezel A956



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

I wonder if somebody have changed the front bezel of the d2g?

I was looking for one replacement on ebay, mine is quite cracked, and i just got one for the a955 (which i supose fits it), but the seller just didn´t know.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-Grey-Front-Side-Frame-Bezel-Tools-for-Motorola-A955-Droid-2-ZKHR203-/190952121901?pt=US_Cell_Phone_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item2c75a2262d

Any guess??

Thanks you!

Long Live D2G!!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't identical between the a955, a956, & a953. Let us know how the repair goes, I may attempt this too if you say it goes smoothly. Currently, I've just got one of those snap on plastic covers. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=a955+snap+on+cover&_sacat=0

Got curious & found this howto guide:

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Motorola+Droid+2+Front+Panel+Replacement/3506


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Oh I haven't buy it yet, just wondering if it fitted, so I guess i'd have to try it and let you ppl know.

Thanks gor the how -to! (I thought i'd be much simpler than that xD)

btw some covers doesn't look bad!


----------

